# In welchem Spiel finde ich aktuell die beste Grafik?



## runamoK (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele zur Zeit nur D3, CS GO und paar free2play Titel und würde gerne mal sehen was mit meiner GTX 970 möglich ist. 
Ich habe schon eine Weile recherchiert, aber so richtig überzeugen mich die aktuellen Titel nicht. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich? 

The Division und Evolve reizen mich beide sehr, leider sind beide noch nicht erhältlich. 

Lohnt sich Crysis3 noch, oder gibt es grafisch mittlerweile besseres? 
Bei Wolfenstein kommt die Grafik bei den Tests leider auch nicht so gut weg.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Oktober 2014)

- Ryse
- Crysis 3 (bzw. Crysis mit Mods)
- Metro Last Light (Metro Redux)
- Watchdogs inkl. the Worse Mod 
- Project Cars
- Arma 3


Da gibt es bestimmt noch ein paar. Ansonsten eben Mods, Mods, Mods!


----------



## shorty1990 (29. Oktober 2014)

Die verschiedenen Module von Star Citizen sehen ja auch nicht schlecht aus.

Ich persönlich finde Arma3 sehr schick.

Achja und Asseto Corsa sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## VikingGe (29. Oktober 2014)

Skyrim+ENB+haufenweise Mods+uGridsToLoad=7+Memory-Fix für den ultimativen VRAM-Rape.
Witcher 2 mit ÜberSampling dürfte der Karte auch gut was abverlangen und sieht imho noch recht gut aus.

Ansonsten hat majinvegeta20 schon ne ordentliche Liste gepostet, wobei Arma3 wahrscheinlich das falsche Spiel zum Hardware quälen ist, das läuft doch nirgendwo mit mehr als 20 FPS.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Oktober 2014)

lords of fallen, gefällt mir ganz gut, optisch ein Hingucker.


----------



## zeus0r (29. Oktober 2014)

far cry 3 und ryse haben mich ziemlich beeindruckt.


----------



## cap82 (29. Oktober 2014)

Arma3 wär was. Habs gestern mal mit DSR in 4K angeschmissen... Mann sieht das gut aus. 
Ansonsten noch DayZ Standalone mit DSR und in den richtigen Settings.
Aber stell dich auf bugs ein, haufenweise bugs. Da gibt es sogar bugs, die bugs haben...


----------



## XyZaaH (29. Oktober 2014)

Eindeutig Crysis 3


----------



## runamoK (30. Oktober 2014)

Super, vielen Dank für die Tipps. 
Ich denke für den Anfang Wird es Watchdogs, Crysis3 und Far Cry 3 die letzten beiden bekommt man ja für 7€ hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Oktober 2014)

-) Crysis 3
-) Ryse
-) Watch Dogs mit Mods (ohne nicht)
-) Arma 3
-) Womöglich bald Assassin's Creed:Unity
-) Assassin's Creed: Black Flag mit SweetFX 
-) Skyrim mit Mods

Für wunderschöne Grafik brauchst Du in der Regel auch Mods, ein Watch Dogs sieht ohne Mods um Klassen schlechter aus beispielsweise.


----------



## Dedde (30. Oktober 2014)

Metro last light - 2033 redux auf max 2x ssaa und physx...
Far cry 3 mit dsr ist auch wunderschön. 
Project cars hat für mich aktuell die beste grafik
Wobei das auch Ansichtssache ist. Crysis 3 ist für mein empfinden etwas zu künstlich. Metro hat eine derart gute Beleuchtung und geile physx Effekte, dazu kein bisschen kantenflimmern. Alles knackscharf


----------



## Zocker_Boy (31. Oktober 2014)

Crysis 3 oder warte noch 2 Monate auf GTA V


----------

